# Jerusalem donkeys



## COWS (Dec 23, 2012)

Local has a sign on his fence advertising these. What are Jerusalem Donkeys?

COWS


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Usually they are grey with a black dorsal stripe plus a black stripe over the withers, creating a cross. I have 6 of them.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

All donkeys. All donkeys have a cross on their backs unless their coloring won&#8217;t allow it (spotted or black) The stripe down the back can be seen on dun colored horses, as well.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

COWS, here's a good summary on the "Jerusalem" donkey (Mediterranean Miniature Donkey, Sicilian Donkey, and many other names). A donkey by any other name is just as wonderful.

http://www.quartermoonranch.com/carolynsarticlesandstories/facts.html


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

Andalusian, Majorican, Catalonian and Poitu Jack stock do not carry the gene for any of the primitive markings such as dorsal and ventral stripping, Maltese shoulder crossing, dark ear hair and leg stripping.
So many of the afore mentioned donkeys were imported to the U.S. during the early to mid 1800's that there were few to even be had anywhere in Europe to meet the export market needs. They then started to import the smaller (They referred to them as inferior) Maltese jacks from the island of Malta, in the Mediterranean Sea. 
To get those characteristics the animal must have Maltese Jackstock in its lineage. ie the Maltese cross on the donkeys shoulders.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

CIW, I think all those you name are considered large "mammoth" donkeys, yes? I believe Jerusalem donkeys are mostly the miniatures and perhaps some standards.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

Non but the French Poitu, when originally imported, met the modern Mammoth requirements.
Mammoth is only a height designation started by folks in the United States registries. Asinus, Asinus can come in all heights.
My point was that not all donkeys carry the gene that causes the primitive marking patterns and they cannot not show them in their offspring.
The Jerusalem and or Sicilian donkeys were larger then, than they are today.
During the early 1900's the British aristocracy developed a fancy for small donkeys, thus a market developed causing them to be bred to the small sizes we see today. And later were exported around the world. 
Unlike other kinds of animals, a donkey's height can be adjusted significantly and repeatably in only a few generations so consistent change can be seen quickly. The little donkeys we see today in the U'S. are a continued result of those breeding patterns in Britain.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

You are certainly right about the mini's. I believe they've put a stop to breeding them under 30". Mine are not that small, but are all 36" and under, most in the 33-34" range.


Do you have donkeys now? Would love to see some photos!


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

This is a picture of my Jack that we just lost, along with some of his offspring.


----------



## COWS (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks, all. Curiosity satisfied. CW, nice looking animals. I haven't seen any of the ones for sale, from the road.

COWS


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

a smallish gray donkeys with a black cross shaped marking on its back


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

COWS said:


> Local has a sign on his fence advertising these. What are Jerusalem Donkeys?
> 
> COWS


 Here ya go. And the story behind the "Donkeys Cross". And the other one is how they got that very loud Bray


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for the interesting info CIW. We're about to get our first donkey.

Your animals are gorgeous.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> Here ya go. And the story behind the "Donkeys Cross". And the other one is how they got that very loud Bray


That's a nice story, but there are tomb painting in Egypt depicting donkeys with cross markings from 2000+ BCE.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Here are two of ours at a charity event some years back. The dark one is 36" and the one in front is about 33". 

Tiempo, you're going to love having a donkey. Will it be big or little? Most importantly, it will need a buddy.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

G. Seddon said:


> Here are two of ours at a charity event some years back. The dark one is 36" and the one in front is about 33".
> 
> Tiempo, you're going to love having a donkey. Will it be big or little? Most importantly, it will need a buddy.


She's medium sized. Only a yearling but I suspect she'll finish out a small standard.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I hear they bray in ---dish too.


----------

